# affection question



## Jelpy (Nov 8, 2009)

Is it possible to train Allie to lick my face without knocking my glasses off?

Jelpy


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

I take it you want to train her to give a "kiss". When she starts, turn your head slightly away from her, at the same time touch with your finger where you want her to "kiss", like on your chin or your neck. Say "give kiss here" or whatever words you want to use and praise her.


----------



## Gib Laut (Feb 21, 2010)

yes, I don't wear glasses but I wanted to train my boy to gently give kisses....I used kiss and gentle as the commands thru training and he was taught to give kisses by my chin....just takes time and patience and of course some goodies....make sure you let her clearly know where, using your finger as mentioned above......I did get a few "over zealous" kisses that nearly sent me flying, but he learned soon enough.....good luck


----------



## Jelpy (Nov 8, 2009)

I don't particularly mind the overzealous kisses, I'm just tired of getting my glasses slobbered on. 

Jelpy


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

I am sorry Jelpy but I had to chuckle! I take my glasses off when I get ready for our down time at night so they can't slurp them up or knock them off.


----------

